# Great Podcast on the Importance of Mental Stimulation



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

And learning, reactivity, and stress...

http://vetvine.com/article/209/exercising-your-dog-s-brain-for-optimal-physical-and-mental-health


----------

